# Hypnotherapy?



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm gonna try hypnotherapy in just one hour. I wonder if you guys have tried this approach and whether or not it's highly effective to cure SA. So yeah, any comments regarding this method would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

i tried it years ago but nothing experienced. but then i see it on tv programs and i wonder if its the same thing. they have people running around thinking there dogs,eliminating negative beliefs dosent seem that hard after that.


----------



## wootmehver (Oct 18, 2007)

How effective would it be for my three intense phobias of public speaking, flying and having blood draw or donating blood? 

I can handle a shaving nick, but blood tests and donating blood I simply can't do. On a scale of 1-10, 10 being most intense I am about a 10 on those 3 fears.

Do I have to see a hypnotherapist in person for this? I have to admit that in recent years I have really soured on the idea of sitting across from a mental health professional in an office setting based on past experiences with therapists who were less than helpful.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

I've done this. If you're suffering from extreem anxiety and panic attacks I don't see it working, but that's only my experience.


----------



## wootmehver (Oct 18, 2007)

joinmartin said:


> For phobias, you don't necessarily have to see a hypnotherapist. Personally, I'd advise consulting a hypnotherapist directly about the problem but you don't have to.
> 
> You can purchase a hypnosis CD or download relating to your phobias. Again, I say this is not ideal and ideally, these things should be talked over in person with a professional. A hypnosis CD or download is not necessarily a cure for anything. But it can and often does help. I have no idea what your trance/hypnosis experiences will be. You're an individual person with an individual mind.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much. I will try some of the downloads you recommend.

Great to see you back doing battle with the multi-headed dragon of cognitive distortion again.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

It's been a day and I don't really feel the effect from it. I'm still socially awkward and still feels like a retard when having conversation. Oh well.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I haven't tried it yet with "post hypnotic suggestions" (hypnotherapy), but I do listen to hypnosis sessions (Rob Hadley) on Youtube for relaxation, it helps me to fall asleep faster...it's very soothing....


----------



## engram (Jul 1, 2011)

I have tried it. I strongly recommend it. I have absolved first session and I observe improvement. I will post my thread with all my experiences regarding hypnosis. I'm about to attend further 5-6 hypnotic sessions.

edit:
I just posted it here
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f43/engrams-hypnotherapy-experiences-161789/


----------

